# Glock G19C



## kkr623 (Apr 8, 2009)

I am looking to buy my first hand gun. I been looking for something not only i could fire but also my wife. I am leaning towards the G19C, and was wonder what does the compesating barrel really help with? From what I am reading it seems to help with the recoil. Please let me know if not. Also is it that much of a compensation? Is it worth it?

Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

First, welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the forum guidelines and some of the other important forum rules.

http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php...rum_guidelines

http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=78

Now to your question. Is this purely for the range or for self-defense as well? Range only, go for it, if you feel the need. Personally, I don't think a 9mm warrants compensation, but only you can be the judge of that. Best to rent one with and one without and see for yourself which is better for you. For self-defense though, avoid any compensated gun, IMO. Compensated guns reduce muzzle flip by redirecting some of the gases that normally come out the front of the barrel up through slots in the top of the barrel. Those gasses that are going out the top "push" the muzzle back down to counter the flip. Now at the range, it's not that big of a deal. But in a self-defense situation, if the gun is close to you when you fire, those gasses and powder residue are going to be hitting you! Additionally, if you have to shoot at night (burglar breaks in at 1:00AM) you could be blinded by the additional flash the compensated guns produce.


----------



## kkr623 (Apr 8, 2009)

Todd, 
Thanks for the additional information. It really mostly will be used for self defense. I was more concerned with my wife shooting the fire arm, and trying to reduce as much recoil as possible, but i think i will go with out it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kkr623 said:


> I was more concerned with my wife shooting the fire arm, and trying to reduce as much recoil as possible, but i think i will go with out it.


I think that's the smart play. :smt023


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I had a G31C (357sig) and the ports really helped with that round, since it's a little firecracker. It was purely a 'fun gun' though. I have since sold it due to ammo costs for 357sig. On a 19, I would - and did - go without. 

Another option you have is to buy the C version, and if you really don't like it get a standard 19 barrel. You'll still have the holes in the slide but they'll be negated by the solid barrel. That'd almost be a last resort, though.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

kkr623 said:


> I was more concerned with my wife shooting the fire arm, and trying to reduce as much recoil as possible, but i think i will go with out it.


The recoil of a 9mm, while there, is not great. Any person over the age of 12 or 13 (on average) can handle the recoil with proper training. Therefore, if your wife is physically able to shoot a firearm in the first place, she won't have any problem with the recoil of a nine as long as you work her up to it over time.

I could see comp cuts in a powerful handgun, but not in something like a nine or forty or forty-five......


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

kkr623 said:


> I been looking for something not only i could fire but also my wife.


I had a friend that wanted me to teach her how to safely use and shoot a pistol and at the time only had a .45ACP. With just a little instruction on proper hand hold she was hitting the target in no time and really took to shooting with no issue. I would have to agree with the others that said you would be fine without the compensator, but thats a personal decision. Whatever you get if its for both you and your wife just take her with you when you purchase your pistol. Let her hold it and get a feel for whatever you buy. Anything can look good in pictures, its when its in the hand that it matters. Some just feel better than others.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I've never owned or shot a compensated handgun but I have heard plenty of talk about whether or not a compensated handgun is ideal for defense. Most of it had to do with the flash which will be coming out of those ports and whether or not it could temporarily blind you in low-light areas (basically forcing your eyes to readjust to the light). The other concern is "shooting from the hip" or without arms extended, that hot gas could burn you....just some things to think about.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

My wife has a G19C and loves it. She was surprised that the felt recoil from a larger caliber was less than what she experiences with her Bersa .380. Personally, like Todd, I would use it fro the range only. My wife still carries her .380 rather than the 19C due to the size difference.


----------

